# What kind of fish is this??



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have taken heat for this before, but i will let the forum decide
I made 5 casts and got 4 of these in 5 casts, then they were gone as quickly as they appeared. about 11" and hit so hard,liked to jerked the rod out of my hand.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

white bass


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

White Bass. Aggressive little fish and fun to catch!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it White Bass or Hybrid??


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

White Bass


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Where was it caught at?..looks like a white bass to me...looks like only one line extends into the tail.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Deer Creek (The state record hybrid WB came from Deer creek) makes you wonder


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BLACK CRAPPIE?>?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Hybrid would be more chunkier and football shaped...white bass are more streamlined like yours...just my opinion.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Need to check the tongue next time (better article..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

hatteras1 said:


> Need to check the tongue next time (better article..
> View attachment 280229


As you can see in your pics...the hybrids horizontal lines go into the tail...with a white bass, it's just the main horizontal line that extends into the tail...like yours.
Broken lines are not an identifier...both can have them...while a hybrid will always have them...white bass will have them too a lot of times...tongue is the only true way...the only other way I've seen come close was the horizontal lines extending into the tail...


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

hatteras1 said:


> Deer Creek (The state record hybrid WB came from Deer creek) makes you wonder


That fish was caught in the spillway. There’s fish that show up in the spillway that don’t exists in the lake itself.


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

in mi. they call them silver bass


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

The only surefire way to tell is by looking at the tongue. It is a hybrid, so it can often look more like a striper or look more like a white bass. Horizontal lines are not an accurate indicator.


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Coelacanth


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

White bass on top , Hybrid below. That White looks like something clamped down it!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm with buckeye fishingnut. But ill even go as far as saying the only true way to identify them 100% accurately is dna testing. But yeah most of the time it's easy to tell,an I say white-bass,one because of the way it looks, 2 because of where it came from.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes this has come up before. I've only caught two hybrids out of deer creek , they were caught a few years apart, I caught them up in creek-while white bass fishing in spring. They both were about same size and both weighed right at 4.5 lb.
I have-fished that lake and creek since the dam was built and the record hybrid that was caught there was below spillway. I have seen other hybrids caught in lake- creek and they were also around the 4 lb range. I've caught quite a few whitebass over the years there and they are a lot of fun. Call it what you want but your not going to convince me that it's anything but a whitebass


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> BLACK CRAPPIE?>?


Black crappie/white snapper hybrid?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Black crappie/white snapper hybrid?


You may be on to something


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

Looks like catfish bait to me!!!!!


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

hatteras1 said:


> I have taken heat for this before, but i will let the forum decide
> I made 5 casts and got 4 of these in 5 casts, then they were gone as quickly as they appeared. about 11" and hit so hard,liked to jerked the rod out of my hand.
> View attachment 280207


I'll go out on a branch and say Crappie. But might be striper


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

its a white bass


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

webby said:


> its a white bass


 Sorry, can't get one over on you guys. The White Bass in in my avatar,,,,


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Times like this when i miss my little boat.


----------



## Fish Ohio (Aug 10, 2018)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm with buckeye fishingnut. But ill even go as far as saying the only true way to identify them 100% accurately is dna testing. But yeah most of the time it's easy to tell,an I say white-bass,one because of the way it looks, 2 because of where it came from.


LOL. If DNA doesn't do it then autopsy may be needed...Most likely a White Bass, it is difficult for Hybrid to reproduce in the wild.


----------

